# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  دئ دئ دئ دئ في حدا هون ولا اروح

## Love Permanent

مرحبا لللكل 
كيفك اخباركم 

انا عضو جديد هون 
يعني ما بعرف حدا 

فا بدي ترحييب محترم ويكوون زووء على كيفكم 
بلاش اطلع وما ارجع 
هع
ههههه
ههههههههههه
تبا لتواضعي 

لا والله انا حبيت المنتدى من برا فا حبيت اسجل 
بتمنى اكون حدا خفيف عليكم 
هو صح في شوية نغاشة 
بس الدنيا هييك بدها ...!!
وعلى فكرة انا بحكي كتييير فا ديربالكم 



صحيح انا اسمي هدى 
عمري 18 
يعني لسا اول مبارح طبقتهم ديربالكم 
بدرس محاسبة في عمان 
والمعروف عن بنات المحااسبة انهم بيحكو كتيير 
فا عاادي بدكم تتحملو هع

يلا بشوفكم على خيير

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*اهلا وسهلا فيكي هدى نور المنتدى بوجودك 
وبتمنى انك تقضي وقت ممتع معنا 
وان شاء الله نسمع صدى كلماتك دائما" معنا بالمنتدى 
*

----------


## Love Permanent

منور بوجودكم. :Smile: 
ان شاءالله 
الله كريم هع
هههههههههه
ههههههه
ههههههههههه

يسلمو على الترجيب كلك زووء هع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أسرة منتديات الحصن الأردنية 
ترحب بك بيننا و أهلاً وسهلاً 
نتمنى لكِ المتعة والفائدة 



*

----------


## Love Permanent

اهلين فيكي. :Smile: 
ان شاءالله . :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

اهلا وسهلا  فيكِ ان شاءالله تنبسطي معنا 
وتفيدي وتستفيدي ツツツ

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي نورتي المنتدى 

وبعدين احنا بدنا ناس يحكوا كثير


ومرة ثانية اهلا وسهلا فيكي 
نتمنى لكي حسن الاقامة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يا 100 مليون اهلاً ومرحباً بالجداد اللي بلمعوا هههههههههههه
اي هو احنا بنسترجي ما نرد يا بنت الحلال ، اي بدنا نرد ونرحب ونهيّص 

شرفتي ونورتي ببيتك التاني وبتمنالك اقامة طيبة وهانئة ، والأهم انها تكون "دائمة" 
وهلا هلا هلاااااااااااا 


*

----------


## &روان&

اهلا وسهلا فيكي نورتي 
وان شاء الله  تنبسطي معنا
 :Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اهلا وسهلا فيكي اختي هدى 
انشالله انك تقضي معنا اوقات حلوة وتفيدنا وتستفيدي من هون 
المنتدى نور بوجودك

----------

